# Eye Candy 5 (Hopefully new interest!)



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)

Bee Butt!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)

Perfect timing


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)

I love this one.  It looks like a dragons eye!


----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2015)

I love those, Westwall! and yes...a dragon eye! I might steal that one for my desktop.


----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Bee Butt!



 It's a fuzzy butt!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Apr 28, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Bee Butt!
> ...






I thought it was a buzzy butt


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 30, 2015)

Somewhere in Poland...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Zoom-boing (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Zoom-boing (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Zoom-boing (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 6, 2015)

B


----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2015)

Gracie said:


>


Shouldn't this one be in Surreal?


----------



## longknife (May 9, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2015)

Not a photo..but a beautiful vid. Please watch.

Horse pals have an emotional reunion AOL Features


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2015)

longknife said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope. Well, it could if someone wants to repost it there. I like it right here cuz it IS eye candy. To me anyway.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 9, 2015)

Nice getaway, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 10, 2015)




----------



## April (May 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 14, 2015)

Amish barn-raising


----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

drifter said:


>



That is really neat, Drifter!


----------



## longknife (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## April (May 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 19, 2015)

Glass bottle house.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 19, 2015)

A more ornate beer bottle house. Actually, it says "temple".


----------



## Darkwind (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Darkwind (May 19, 2015)




----------



## there4eyeM (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 19, 2015)

Dewy morning.


----------



## longknife (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Darkwind (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 22, 2015)




----------



## there4eyeM (May 22, 2015)




----------



## there4eyeM (May 22, 2015)




----------



## there4eyeM (May 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Mad Scientist (May 22, 2015)

I never clicked on these threads before because I figgered it'd be near naked pics of dudes.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2015)

These are at a castle I went by every day on my way to work at the American embassy in Vienna


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Crop circles in the snow?

Yep.  Simon Beck Artist creates giant crop circles in the snow by painstakingly walking around for 10 hours at a time Daily Mail Online

Amazing.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Amazing.



Yes, and all by snowshoe, too. Wow.


----------



## longknife (May 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)

Paria Canyon, Utah


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 28, 2015)

Photo of bald eagle atop veteran s gravestone goes viral - AOL.com






Poignant: This giant bird of prey was photographed as it perched atop the gravestone of soldier Maurice Ruch.


----------



## longknife (May 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 28, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Photo of bald eagle atop veteran s gravestone goes viral - AOL.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very neat, especially it being on a soldier's.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 28, 2015)




----------



## there4eyeM (May 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

longknife said:


>


Now who wouldn't want to walk that path???


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

What a great idea!


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)

Dolphins Help Save Dog from Drowning! On Marco Island, Florida a group of dolphins came to the aid of a lost Dog that had fallen into a canal and couldn't get out. The dolphins made so much noise, it attracted the attention of people living nearby, who then rescued the dog. The Dog was believed to have spent 15 hours in the canal water before he was pulled out by fire personnel and reunited with his owner.


----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 3, 2015)

Aged eye candy...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Darkwind (Jun 6, 2015)

You know, she is so radical that she is almost ugly.   But I've had this thing for her for a long time.....I don't know why.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 6, 2015)

Of course, I like a little fantasy with My..er....fantasies...


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 6, 2015)

What the hell.  I love Comicon.....lol


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey Tinks....need a ride?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2015)

I saw this before the monster behind it. How sad. Like the MacDonald's in front of the cathedral in Cologne.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Harvey Ball creator of the smiley face


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)

omg, I luvz himz!!!


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2015)

Ballon Art   

Japanese Balloon Artist Masayoshi Matsumoto s Latest Creations Photos Image 1 - ABC News


----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 9, 2015)

Where do you find all these pictures, Gracie?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where do you find all these pictures, Gracie?


Twitter, Pinterest, Bing, Google. I type in weird words just to see what pops up.

Like....peacock evening lady. Or....amazing photos dirt.
Interesting stuff pops up in Images. But, alas, I only do that when bored. So I just head to the websites mentioned above.

Here is my own Pinterest:

Bren H on Pinterest


----------



## April (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 11, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 42356​


You burnt another forest to the ground angels....


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Jun 11, 2015)

Gracie said:


>







The cats are great!  The other is dinner!


----------



## westwall (Jun 11, 2015)

One of my favorite places on Earth, Canyonlands Natl. Park in Utah.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 12, 2015)

Dew Drops


----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## HR Pufnstuf (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful Yosemite Valley and only three hours drive from my home. I am blessed!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

gallantwarrior


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Just thinkin' while sunnin'


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

DIY Homemade Dog Chews made from sweet potatoes. All you need to do is slice up some sweet potatoes and bake - doesn't get much easier than that!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Best buds


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh yes indeedy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Apple cider vinegar has been used for centuries as a medicinal folk remedy and people are learning today about its dog friendly benefits. Due to its detoxifying properties, another benefit is its effect on a dog's skin and coat since it is anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, and antiseptic. Dogs with red, irritated dry itchy skin caused by allergies and other conditions can get soothing relief.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Um hm. I will.


----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)

Gracie can you post some hot women.  This thread is called "eye candy" right?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Gracie can you post some hot women.  This thread is called "eye candy" right?


No. If you want a thread of hot women, start a thread for that, yourself. Just not in here. Thanks.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie can you post some hot women.  This thread is called "eye candy" right?
> ...



Yes, mam.  We need to talk more about lord of the rings since it's all we have in common.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Judicial review said:
> ...


Watching Unexpected Journey right now but it's fixing to end. They are in the trees, waiting for the Eagles. Once its over..Im off to bed.
Add some pics and stuff to the LOTR thread if you like. I will see it in the morning. Lots of vids on youtube of behind the scenes. And google has lots of "hot women of LOTRs", lol.

Night night.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 14, 2015)

Sculpted from books...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 14, 2015)

Soap Sculpture


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pretty scenes


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 15, 2015)

Dunnattor Castle, Scotland.  I was there in 1975.    Among other things, they had a lion's den--a place to throw people who were being put to death.


----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Gracie said:


>



Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,



 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo, 


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo, 


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 18, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)

No watering needed, no weeding, year round flowers cuz this whole yard garden is silk and plastic flowers.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)

Another garden of fake flowers.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 19, 2015)

Gracie said:


> No watering needed, no weeding, year round flowers cuz this whole yard garden is silk and plastic flowers.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a couple of fake flowers out there, lol. The hummer fly over to me and give me the evil eye so I make sure to drizzle them with sugar water, lol.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 19, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)

longknife said:


>



This sky is stunning.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)

Window frost/fern frost/ice flowers


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)

Great for office or school


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just a little humor


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)

Well...um...thread _is_ titled '_Eye Candy_' is it not?


----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)

mmmm....yummmy.​


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 19, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 19, 2015)

Yo,



 
"GTP"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## April (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 42888​



Yo, nice!

"GTP"


----------



## April (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

*Yo,


 
"GTP"*


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 20, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 21, 2015)

Yo,



 
"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)

*Happy Father's Day to all the dads who post here.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)

*By Leonid Afremov*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 21, 2015)

Yo,



 
"GTP"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope this posts.


----------



## 1stRambo (Jun 22, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)

Boat shoe boat.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 23, 2015)

A doll.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## rdean (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


so the egg comes before the chicken....thank you I knew it...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)

I almost feel as if I need sunglasses!


----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Outrageous awesome pic.....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 27, 2015)

In Japan


----------



## featherlite (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Seeing more and more of these eco-friendly things everywhere. Thanks


----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 29, 2015)

Have a cuppa


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2015)

In the span of time all is a Bridge


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2015)

Rejoice rejoice [you have no choice] so carry on ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2015)

That bench makes an excellent pew for those who want to get close to Him without all the artificial stuff


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## prison/con.net (Jul 4, 2015)

i see much prettier sights every morning and evening. I still think that she's crazy to have married a guy who's  35 years her senior.


----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2015)

How often do we stop to ponder the awesome beauty of a tree?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 7, 2015)

Guest house in Swiss Alps.


----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 13, 2015)

Do not try this if you sleepwalk. I wouldn't do it any old way.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 14, 2015)

Image Of 101-Year-Old With Baby Sparks Unbelievable Response UPDATE


----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 15, 2015)

© NASANew close-up images of a region near Pluto’s equator reveal a giant surprise: a range of youthful mountains rising as high as 11,000 feet (3,500 meters) above the surface of the icy body. The mountains…


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 17, 2015)

Underwater sculptures


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Darkwind (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 22, 2015)

Joshua Tree, CA. Wood and mirror house.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 24, 2015)

This is not pretty, imo, but it's certainly functional.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2015)

Extreme close up of the human eye.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 29, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 46010​



Simply beautiful!


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

dontcha wanna just reach up and grab that galaxy?


----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)

*A photo of the Baobab in the Tarangire Park of Tanzania Baobab by MAGIAINCANTO on DeviantArt*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>




Wow!


----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 3, 2015)

Funny, but the older I get, the more I like the look of rust.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Wobbly (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey, Cass.  Does this count?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 5, 2015)

Where I wsih I was right now.


----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2015)

Yum. Yum.


----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 8, 2015)

Sugar Solarium. Sugar was caramelized to different temps to achieve the different colors, and then poured between panes of glass, which were heated to 200 degrees.

Sugar-filled Solarium would tempt Hansel and Gretel


----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2015)

Photos from posts


14 08 2015


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>



This looks like a wisteria at one of the California missions that was planted in the late 1700s. Thanks


----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 15, 2015)

longknife said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You're welcome. I bet it's absolutely beautiful, up close and personal. Not to mention the scent of it. Wow.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2015)

*bismuth...*
*



*


----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2015)

Ever notice how there are no straight lines in Nature?


----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2015)

I've lived in the desert too long.


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Darkwind (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)

Japan. Painted a tree, laid the green dust paint, waited for people to do as they normally do when crossing the crosswalk. Cool, eh?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 6, 2015)

Chrysler building


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 6, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Chrysler building


I feel "driven" to comment on your post....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 6, 2015)

Same building. I would hate a job like this...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 7, 2015)

Matt Molloy


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2015)

Beauty with a sting


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 11, 2015)

Excuse the spelling.


----------



## blackhawk (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## shadow355 (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Sep 12, 2015)

Shadow 355


----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2015)

I loved walking in the rain in Europe


----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2015)

After 35+ years in the desert, I'd love to be there.


----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 30, 2015)

longknife said:


>


On Golden Pond indeed


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>



Just gorgeous..


----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2015)

I'd love to have that truck.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2015)

This would be a beautiful desktop pic:


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


>



oh wow...I can almost smell the clean air..


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 19, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 52813


The colors are stunning...


----------



## playtime (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2015)

please do help yourself to some eye candy...have one


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2015)

more eye candy yummy


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2015)

eye candy .....everybody.....eyeball candy poo....in syrup ....aww

aint' it nice


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2015)

More inspiring than any cathedral


----------



## longknife (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 26, 2015)

FALL IN TENNESSEE


----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 53438​


That's me!


----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)

longknife said:


>


^THAT is sooo a 'Gracie Space'..


----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)

Overtoun House, a Victorian house in Dunbartonshire, Scotland.

This house was a filming location for Cloud Atlas


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)

Towers of Burg Hohenzollern - Swabian Alb/Germany


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 6, 2015)

you like castles


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> you like castles


Been to this one. The area that surrounds it is breathtaking.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 6, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you like castles
> ...


 
... yes, it is... gorgeous.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




*Neuschwanstein Castle* in Germany


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)

*Pont du Gard....Roman Aquaduct*


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 6, 2015)

*Canada - Quebec - Frontenac Castle *


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

Windsor Castle


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

Warwick Castle England


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)

Bryce Canyon


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 7, 2015)

Guess I will post somewhere I have actually been.  Vail, Colorado.


----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)

The rarest of all roses, is the blue rose...​


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)

Bioluminescent Phytoplankton - Vaadhoo Island, Maldives​


----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 54233​


What a beautiful sight......and the waterfall is nice too.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 8, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 54233​
> ...


----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 9, 2015)

I want to live somewhere like this.............


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)

Done entirely in watercolor..by Marlin Rotach​


----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)

Grubug Cave, Indonesia​


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2015)

Black Star Gladiolus...stunning!​


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2015)

Fall Landscape (1913)


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie 



 
I believe this is called rainbow quartz...mom had a few of these in her collection.​


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

Oooh. Pretty! And sparklie! I need to find one of those. I'll go look on ebay.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

Rainbow Aura Peacock Quartz Crystal Cluster 

Found it on pinterest. Now I head to ebay.


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Oooh. Pretty! And sparklie! I need to find one of those. I'll go look on ebay.


Wish I could find you a pendant made from it...


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Rainbow Aura Peacock Quartz Crystal Cluster
> 
> Found it on pinterest. Now I head to ebay.


Awesome...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

Rainbow Aura Peacock Quartz Crystal Cluster | eBay

Decisions decisions.


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Rainbow Aura Peacock Quartz Crystal Cluster | eBay
> 
> Decisions decisions.


omg...so many different forms! The ones pictured look like a cross between hematite and quartz! I've never seen anything like those....beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm just debating on whether I wanna spend 20 bucks on one..or just admire them from pinterest for free, lol. I think I want to just admire them and save my money. Can't eat crystals. Well, ya could but you'd prolly regret it.


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm just debating on whether I wanna spend 20 bucks on one..or just admire them from pinterest for free, lol. I think I want to just admire them and save my money. Can't eat crystals. Well, ya could but you'd prolly regret it.


LOL...thanks to you, I am now a Pinterest addict...


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

I love pinterest. I join other places just so I can steal their pics. I got to twitter to steal those pics. I steal pics from here. I bring pinterest pics here in return. I steal from bing, google, other message boards I never post in but have picture threads. I am a thief..all for Pinterest.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2015)

Do you have a pinterest account and some collections? PM me your name so I can follow you. You can follow me and steal my pics...so I can steal them back from you. One big stealfest!


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I love pinterest. I join other places just so I can steal their pics. I got to twitter to steal those pics. I steal pics from here. I bring pinterest pics here in return. I steal from bing, google, other message boards I never post in but have picture threads. I am a thief..all for Pinterest.


Damn you...you have totally rubbed off on me! I do the same!...


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Do you have a pinterest account and some collections? PM me your name so I can follow you. You can follow me and steal my pics...so I can steal them back from you. One big stealfest!


Yeah, but I don't have anything pinned for myself yet...I haven't even set up a board yet...but you can follow me anyway...check your pm in a sec...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)

Sure one heck of a contrast between old and new - and don't know where this is.


----------



## longknife (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Dajjal (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 1, 2015)

I love that, Tyrone!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 1, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I love that, Tyrone!


Its very odd ..........nutty so to speak LOL


----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2015)

The Earth's story in the layers of rock.


----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 12, 2015)

Morning has broken...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 12, 2015)

what are we here to witness?


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

Pissed off Bunny


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

Baby owl


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)

I could do this! I could live in it too!






How to Build This Self-Sustaining 14x14 Solar Cabin for Under $2,000 - DIY &...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Underwater river in Mexico


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

Lightening strikes water


----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 19, 2015)

I stole that one for my pinterest. ^


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Found a new place to steal pics. Called 7picsaday.com

Meanwhile...I've been stealing from twitter AND the 7pic place both. Results coming up.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Big Sur..my neck o' the woods.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Gonna use this one as a nice dark destop image for when I got to bed and the bubble screensaver comes on.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

What a pretty view!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Night Diving


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Gotta put in a few macro photography!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Love this one. Looks like a conductor for an orchestra!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

ACK!!

Now we go to critters in regular photography. May as well start with this stunning guy, eh?


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

And the last one for tonight....this totally gorgeous cat!


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 22, 2015)

THIS is not the typical view of the Sierra Nevada mountains in southern Spain. As the snow covering the peaks (the name means “snowy range”) retreats in spring, it melts from above and below, forming a honeycomb of tunnels. The thinning blanket of snow acts as a greenhouse, letting light through and reviving grass that has been slumped since the start of autumn


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 22, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> THIS is not the typical view of the Sierra Nevada mountains in southern Spain. As the snow covering the peaks (the name means “snowy range”) retreats in spring, it melts from above and below, forming a honeycomb of tunnels. The thinning blanket of snow acts as a greenhouse, letting light through and reviving grass that has been slumped since the start of autumn



I am so glad you included the information about it. I was seeing the snow as very odd clouds.


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What a pretty view!




I posted this before some time ago.


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

longknife said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What a pretty view!
> ...


Do have any idea of the doubles and triplets that have been posted in all 5 Eye Candy threads and Thread of Many colors? Dozens of times. So don't take it personal. Hell, I have triplets in my own pinterest collection where I said OOOH PRETTY, pinned it, and wind up with 6 of the same thing .


----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2015)

And yes, it's very difficult to remember whether any of these pix are duplicates.


----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## froggy (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cool.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)

micro shot of frost.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)

Love this..


----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)

Witch head nebula


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)

I love nebulas. I love opals. Prolly cuz they look like each other.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 58815​


Oooh. I want that!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)

The Mountains of North Vietnam


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 6, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


I really like this house!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 7, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I love it, but I really didn't mean to do a double of it. LOL


----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...


fixed..


----------



## April (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 7, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Thank you, kind lady!


----------



## April (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


>



The theme of my novel, _Sonora Symphony_


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


The flower buds make great jams and jellies. Used to sell them at Stuckey's


----------



## longknife (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 9, 2016)

For a friend.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)

The President, the third largest tree on earth. The President tree is the name of a giant sequoia located in the Giant Forest of Sequoia National Park in the United States. It is believed to be at least 3,200 years old. Its height is about 247 feet (75 m) and is about 27 ft (8.2 m) wide at the base.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)

Sea Horse


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)

A future avie for me. Titled WANDERING. Which is what I do.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)

Some days it's hard to find motivation...Some days motivation finds You.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>


This is my wallpaper now.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)

Using hundreds of nature shots rather than one, Sydney, Australia-based digital artist Catherine Nelson "paints" fantastic, tiny ecosystems that don't exist in reality but in the imagination.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)

A break from bugs.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

I think Wyoming is so pretty. So..here are some pics from there.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)

And the homes that are scattered throughout it!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)

Gracie Breathtaking scenery...just beautiful.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

Love bites from Mom


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

Is it real? Yes!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

From Below


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


Love this...had to snag it..


----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)

Black Eyed Galaxy


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)

Storm at sea


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)

Prefect timing


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)

Calif wants more of this.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)

Electrical current discovered near galaxy 3C303.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

longknife said:


>


The stories that street could tell, eh?


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 28, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Oh great. NOW you post this right after I start a thread being all nosey with Bonzi's life! I'll take it as a sign I shouldn't have, lol.


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

ROTFL  So Sorry.....


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)

It wasn't for you!


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 1, 2016)

FULL MOONS OF 2016 
Wolf Moon : January 24th ♌
Snow Moon : February 22nd ♍
Worm Moon : March 23rd ♎
Pink Moon : April 23rd ♏
Flower Moon : May 21st ♐
Strawberry Moon : June 20th ♐
Thunder Moon : July 19th ♑
Sturgeon Moon : August 18th ♓
Harvest Moon : September 16th ♓
Hunter’s Moon : October 16th ♈
Beaver Moon : November 14th ♉
Cold Moon : December 14th ♊


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)

NASA Kepler-186f ~ The first known Earth-size planet.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)

Saturn rings seen from one of its satellites


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 10, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


>



I'd love my bed to be set in there!


----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


>


My favorite new gemstone!!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Meet California-based vet Dr. Evan Antin. | This Hot Vet Posing With Animals Will Straight-Up Destroy You.

How come my vet doesn't look like that???


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

My year in space, sharing with you. Scott Kelly (@StationCDRKelly) | Twitter

He's taken some gnarly pics!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Very zen-ish


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Blue Lake, Patagonia, Argentina!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

ethereal


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Milky Way Gold From Sand Dunes Colorado


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

More ethereal!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Baby elephants suck their trunks, much like human babies suck their thumbs.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

He ain't heavy. He's my brother.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 24, 2016)

Eye Candy!


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Eye Candy!





That yo granddaughter????

 Kidding


----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2016)

Kat said:


>



We do have a thread for posting pictures of dogs.


----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Meet California-based vet Dr. Evan Antin. | This Hot Vet Posing With Animals Will Straight-Up Destroy You.
> 
> How come my vet doesn't look like that???




*WOOF...



.*


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

longknife said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's nice. We have lots of threads of pictures of just about anything. Eye candy is eye candy. 
The ONLY thing I don't want is pics of sex overtures.


----------



## April (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

You inspired me AngelsNDemons


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)

Nothing like Northern Lights.......and in a wide open sky is it ever surreal and spooky!


----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Eye Candy!
> ...


That's my girlfriend!


----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 25, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




LOL uh huh...in what life?  (you know I love teasing ya)


----------



## Kat (Feb 25, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 64791​





WOW I love that one!


----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2016)

for you... Gracie




​


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2016)

Aww! It's so pretty and I sure need it!


----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 7, 2016)

"Bali Hai is your special Island where the sky meets the Sea"


----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)

Shame this doesn't come with the smell of fresh mown hay – I love that.


----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)

Gosh the pictures in this thread are pretty!


----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)

(sea feather...how cool)


----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 13, 2016)

Yo, 


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 13, 2016)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Mar 13, 2016)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)

Northern Lights - Russia


----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)

*A meteor entering the earth’s atmosphere with the loud boom and flash of light through Aurora Borealis in Quebec, Ontario, Canada in 2013 *


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)

More of my Yellowstone Pics


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)

Love the Bonsai! I used to have one...for years actually.


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)

ballerina fish....cool


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2016)

Good morning, time to get the coffee going


----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



We do have a thread for dog photos


----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## waltky (Apr 3, 2016)

Uncle Ferd thinks...

... Gracie is eye candy.


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2016)

Sit on the rocks and watch the sea otters playing in the massive kelp beds.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)

Yellowstone


----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)

(click on the button for a great slideshow)


----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 12, 2016)

longknife said:


>


That looks like "the Place" to go to For Thanksgiving dinner...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2016)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## longknife (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)

The oldest living things on earth - Bristlecone Pines


----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)

I can't see this one either. It's a conspiracy!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)

Joshua Trees aren't trees – they're Yucca plants


----------



## longknife (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)

More of Santa Fe, NM...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2016)

Santa Fe, again.


----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry, too many of these today to pass up


----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 30, 2016)

By blind artist, John Bramblitt.

http://api.ning.com/files/udqKvOQQN...PtqCl-yzK-uw*CPwJjfKrUDIjQ/johnbramblitt1.jpg


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2016)

Bora Bora


----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (May 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)

Couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 12, 2016)

Hot Air Balloons are always pretty, but I like this view ... different ...


----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (May 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 15, 2016)




----------



## April (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)

For Gracie 










(yes I stole from you in a round about way.)


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Thank you! Isn't it adorable? Well, except for the toenail polish.


----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)

LOL I think the toenail polish is cutest!


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2016)

Toxic. Dogs gnaw on their toenails. Would you eat your fingernail polish? And worse...would you lick your fingers after using polish remover to get it off?


----------



## Kat (May 27, 2016)

LOL Well of course! 


But just for the pic it is adorable..otherwise no..


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 8, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


>



You just won this thread.  Hands down.  Literally.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

blackhawk said:


>


Yosemite? Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>


This could be anywhere tropical but it also looks like Cozumel Mexico.


----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)

Look at this ChrisL


----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)

Those are so adorable!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)

Watch it all to see the bow at the end. This is so precious.


----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jul 7, 2016)

longknife said:


>


Wow very cool. Please tell me that's real.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)

baileyn45 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Yep! Just don't remember where.


----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



One of the Aztec sacrificial altars near Mexico City


----------



## baileyn45 (Jul 8, 2016)

longknife said:


> baileyn45 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


And I thought I had a green thumb!


----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)

I think we all are posting some of the same pics in different threads. Does anyone care? Not I!


----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

Some of these pics are just breathtaking!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 28, 2016)

longknife said:


>



I had a dream of a place like this a few months ago....


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks like glass!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)

National Geographic


----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2016)

Oldest living thing on earth


----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## rdean (Aug 28, 2016)

The Olympics proved they are some of the most beautiful people ever created:

Ice Hockey






Decathlon






Ice Hockey






Swimming






Skeleton






Gymnastics 






Tennis






And way, way too many others to choose from.


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2016)




----------

